# Tomcat - Fehler Hibernate



## XChris (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Oracle DB laufen. Ich kann mich connecten und der Listener läuft auch.

Der Tomcat sendet auch den Loginscreen meiner Anwendung (alfresco). Soweit so gut. Leider ist dann auch Schluss.

In der Catalina.out im Log Verzeichnis findet man:


```
12:10:26,627  ERROR [web.context.ContextLoader] Context initialization failed
org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'luceneIndexBackupComponent' defined in class path resource [alfresco/core-services-context.xml]: Invocation of init method failed; nested exception is org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not open Hibernate Session for transaction; nested exception is org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
Caused by: org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not open Hibernate Session for transaction; nested exception is org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
Caused by: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.handledNonSpecificException(SQLStateConverter.java:103)
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.convert(SQLStateConverter.java:91)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:43)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:29)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:426)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:144)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.JDBCContext.connection(JDBCContext.java:119)
	at org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransaction.begin(JDBCTransaction.java:57)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.beginTransaction(SessionImpl.java:1326)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.HibernateTransactionManager.doBegin(HibernateTransactionManager.java:510)
	at org.springframework.transaction.support.AbstractPlatformTransactionManager.getTransaction(AbstractPlatformTransactionManager.java:350)
	at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionAspectSupport.createTransactionIfNecessary(TransactionAspectSupport.java:262)
	at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionAspectSupport.createTransactionIfNecessary(TransactionAspectSupport.java:219)
	at org.alfresco.util.transaction.SpringAwareUserTransaction.begin(SpringAwareUserTransaction.java:380)
	at org.alfresco.repo.transaction.RetryingTransactionHelper.doInTransaction(RetryingTransactionHelper.java:291)
	at org.alfresco.repo.transaction.RetryingTransactionHelper.doInTransaction(RetryingTransactionHelper.java:209)
	at org.alfresco.repo.search.impl.lucene.AbstractLuceneIndexerAndSearcherFactory$LuceneIndexBackupComponent.afterPropertiesSet(AbstractLuceneIndexerAndSearcherFactory.java:1439)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeInitMethods(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1201)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.initializeBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1171)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:425)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory$1.getObject(AbstractBeanFactory.java:251)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.getSingleton(DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.java:156)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:248)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:160)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory.preInstantiateSingletons(DefaultListableBeanFactory.java:287)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.refresh(AbstractApplicationContext.java:352)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.createWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:244)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.initWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:187)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener.contextInitialized(ContextLoaderListener.java:49)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:3764)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4216)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:760)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:740)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:544)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWAR(HostConfig.java:825)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWARs(HostConfig.java:714)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:490)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1138)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1022)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:736)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1014)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
Caused by: org.apache.commons.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot create PoolableConnectionFactory (ORA-00923: SchlÃ¼sselwort FROM nicht an erwarteter Stelle gefunden
)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.createDataSource(BasicDataSource.java:855)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.getConnection(BasicDataSource.java:540)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.LocalDataSourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(LocalDataSourceConnectionProvider.java:81)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:423)
	... 48 more
Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: ORA-00923: SchlÃ¼sselwort FROM nicht an erwarteter Stelle gefunden

	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:112)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:331)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:288)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4C8Oall.receive(T4C8Oall.java:743)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.doOall8(T4CStatement.java:207)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.executeForDescribe(T4CStatement.java:790)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(OracleStatement.java:1039)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(T4CStatement.java:830)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.doExecuteWithTimeout(OracleStatement.java:1132)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeQuery(OracleStatement.java:1272)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.DelegatingStatement.executeQuery(DelegatingStatement.java:205)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.PoolableConnectionFactory.validateConnection(PoolableConnectionFactory.java:328)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.validateConnectionFactory(BasicDataSource.java:879)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.createDataSource(BasicDataSource.java:851)
	... 51 more
12:10:26,633  ERROR [[Catalina].[localhost].[/alfresco]] Exception sending context initialized event to listener instance of class org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener
org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'luceneIndexBackupComponent' defined in class path resource [alfresco/core-services-context.xml]: Invocation of init method failed; nested exception is org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not open Hibernate Session for transaction; nested exception is org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
Caused by: org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not open Hibernate Session for transaction; nested exception is org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
Caused by: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.handledNonSpecificException(SQLStateConverter.java:103)
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.convert(SQLStateConverter.java:91)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:43)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:29)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:426)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:144)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.JDBCContext.connection(JDBCContext.java:119)
	at org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransaction.begin(JDBCTransaction.java:57)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.beginTransaction(SessionImpl.java:1326)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.HibernateTransactionManager.doBegin(HibernateTransactionManager.java:510)
	at org.springframework.transaction.support.AbstractPlatformTransactionManager.getTransaction(AbstractPlatformTransactionManager.java:350)
	at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionAspectSupport.createTransactionIfNecessary(TransactionAspectSupport.java:262)
	at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionAspectSupport.createTransactionIfNecessary(TransactionAspectSupport.java:219)
	at org.alfresco.util.transaction.SpringAwareUserTransaction.begin(SpringAwareUserTransaction.java:380)
	at org.alfresco.repo.transaction.RetryingTransactionHelper.doInTransaction(RetryingTransactionHelper.java:291)
	at org.alfresco.repo.transaction.RetryingTransactionHelper.doInTransaction(RetryingTransactionHelper.java:209)
	at org.alfresco.repo.search.impl.lucene.AbstractLuceneIndexerAndSearcherFactory$LuceneIndexBackupComponent.afterPropertiesSet(AbstractLuceneIndexerAndSearcherFactory.java:1439)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeInitMethods(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1201)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.initializeBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1171)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:425)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory$1.getObject(AbstractBeanFactory.java:251)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.getSingleton(DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.java:156)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:248)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:160)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory.preInstantiateSingletons(DefaultListableBeanFactory.java:287)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.refresh(AbstractApplicationContext.java:352)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.createWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:244)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.initWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:187)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener.contextInitialized(ContextLoaderListener.java:49)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:3764)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4216)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:760)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:740)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:544)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWAR(HostConfig.java:825)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWARs(HostConfig.java:714)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:490)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1138)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1022)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:736)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1014)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
Caused by: org.apache.commons.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot create PoolableConnectionFactory (ORA-00923: SchlÃ¼sselwort FROM nicht an erwarteter Stelle gefunden
)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.createDataSource(BasicDataSource.java:855)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.getConnection(BasicDataSource.java:540)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.LocalDataSourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(LocalDataSourceConnectionProvider.java:81)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:423)
	... 48 more
Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: ORA-00923: SchlÃ¼sselwort FROM nicht an erwarteter Stelle gefunden

	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:112)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:331)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:288)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4C8Oall.receive(T4C8Oall.java:743)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.doOall8(T4CStatement.java:207)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.executeForDescribe(T4CStatement.java:790)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(OracleStatement.java:1039)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(T4CStatement.java:830)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.doExecuteWithTimeout(OracleStatement.java:1132)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeQuery(OracleStatement.java:1272)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.DelegatingStatement.executeQuery(DelegatingStatement.java:205)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.PoolableConnectionFactory.validateConnection(PoolableConnectionFactory.java:328)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.validateConnectionFactory(BasicDataSource.java:879)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.createDataSource(BasicDataSource.java:851)
	... 51 more
12:10:26,636  ERROR [[Catalina].[localhost].[/alfresco]] Exception sending context initialized event to listener instance of class org.alfresco.web.app.ContextListener
org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'luceneIndexBackupComponent' defined in class path resource [alfresco/core-services-context.xml]: Invocation of init method failed; nested exception is org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not open Hibernate Session for transaction; nested exception is org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
Caused by: org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not open Hibernate Session for transaction; nested exception is org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
Caused by: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.handledNonSpecificException(SQLStateConverter.java:103)
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.convert(SQLStateConverter.java:91)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:43)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:29)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:426)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:144)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.JDBCContext.connection(JDBCContext.java:119)
	at org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransaction.begin(JDBCTransaction.java:57)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.beginTransaction(SessionImpl.java:1326)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.HibernateTransactionManager.doBegin(HibernateTransactionManager.java:510)
	at org.springframework.transaction.support.AbstractPlatformTransactionManager.getTransaction(AbstractPlatformTransactionManager.java:350)
	at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionAspectSupport.createTransactionIfNecessary(TransactionAspectSupport.java:262)
	at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionAspectSupport.createTransactionIfNecessary(TransactionAspectSupport.java:219)
	at org.alfresco.util.transaction.SpringAwareUserTransaction.begin(SpringAwareUserTransaction.java:380)
	at org.alfresco.repo.transaction.RetryingTransactionHelper.doInTransaction(RetryingTransactionHelper.java:291)
	at org.alfresco.repo.transaction.RetryingTransactionHelper.doInTransaction(RetryingTransactionHelper.java:209)
	at org.alfresco.repo.search.impl.lucene.AbstractLuceneIndexerAndSearcherFactory$LuceneIndexBackupComponent.afterPropertiesSet(AbstractLuceneIndexerAndSearcherFactory.java:1439)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeInitMethods(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1201)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.initializeBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1171)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:425)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory$1.getObject(AbstractBeanFactory.java:251)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.getSingleton(DefaultSingletonBeanRegistry.java:156)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:248)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:160)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory.preInstantiateSingletons(DefaultListableBeanFactory.java:287)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.refresh(AbstractApplicationContext.java:352)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.createWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:244)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.initWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:187)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener.contextInitialized(ContextLoaderListener.java:49)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:3764)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4216)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:760)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:740)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:544)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWAR(HostConfig.java:825)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWARs(HostConfig.java:714)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:490)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1138)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:120)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1022)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:736)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1014)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:448)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
Caused by: org.apache.commons.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot create PoolableConnectionFactory (ORA-00923: SchlÃ¼sselwort FROM nicht an erwarteter Stelle gefunden
)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.createDataSource(BasicDataSource.java:855)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.getConnection(BasicDataSource.java:540)
	at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.LocalDataSourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(LocalDataSourceConnectionProvider.java:81)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:423)
	... 48 more
Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: ORA-00923: SchlÃ¼sselwort FROM nicht an erwarteter Stelle gefunden

	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:112)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:331)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:288)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4C8Oall.receive(T4C8Oall.java:743)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.doOall8(T4CStatement.java:207)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.executeForDescribe(T4CStatement.java:790)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(OracleStatement.java:1039)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(T4CStatement.java:830)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.doExecuteWithTimeout(OracleStatement.java:1132)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeQuery(OracleStatement.java:1272)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.DelegatingStatement.executeQuery(DelegatingStatement.java:205)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.PoolableConnectionFactory.validateConnection(PoolableConnectionFactory.java:328)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.validateConnectionFactory(BasicDataSource.java:879)
	at org.apache.commons.dbcp.BasicDataSource.createDataSource(BasicDataSource.java:851)
	... 51 more
20.02.2009 12:10:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error listenerStart
20.02.2009 12:10:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context [/alfresco] startup failed due to previous errors
log4j:ERROR LogMananger.repositorySelector was null likely due to error in class reloading, using NOPLoggerRepository.
20.02.2009 12:10:28 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
20.02.2009 12:10:28 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
20.02.2009 12:10:28 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 72304 ms
20.02.2009 12:15:05 org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader loadClass
INFO: Illegal access: this web application instance has been stopped already.  Could not load org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericKeyedObjectPool$ObjectTimestampPair.  The eventual following stack trace is caused by an error thrown for debugging purposes as well as to attempt to terminate the thread which caused the illegal access, and has no functional impact.
java.lang.IllegalStateException
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1245)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1205)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:320)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.addObjectToPool(GenericObjectPool.java:1117)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.addObject(GenericObjectPool.java:1279)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.ensureMinIdle(GenericObjectPool.java:1254)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.access$100(GenericObjectPool.java:179)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool$Evictor.run(GenericObjectPool.java:1346)
	at java.util.TimerThread.mainLoop(Timer.java:512)
	at java.util.TimerThread.run(Timer.java:462)
Exception in thread "Timer-0" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/pool/impl/GenericKeyedObjectPool$ObjectTimestampPair
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.addObjectToPool(GenericObjectPool.java:1117)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.addObject(GenericObjectPool.java:1279)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.ensureMinIdle(GenericObjectPool.java:1254)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool.access$100(GenericObjectPool.java:179)
	at org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericObjectPool$Evictor.run(GenericObjectPool.java:1346)
	at java.util.TimerThread.mainLoop(Timer.java:512)
	at java.util.TimerThread.run(Timer.java:462)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.commons.pool.impl.GenericKeyedObjectPool$ObjectTimestampPair
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1359)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1205)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:320)
	... 7 more
```

Ich habe nun seit gut 2 Tagen jede Konfigdatei angeschaut und auch nach den Ports (8080, 50500) geschaut. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Hat jemand einen Rat?

Chris


----------



## macsx (22. Februar 2009)

Sers!

Mit Oracle hab ich leider nicht so viel Erfahrung!

Ein Tipp(welchen ich immer wieder lese):Aliase immer in doppelte Hochkommata schreiben! Es gibt Probleme bei Umlauten etc.

Es muss sich aber um deine Abfrage handeln!
    Vielleicht kannst du diese mal posten! (select ... from ....).


----------



## Oliver Gierke (22. Februar 2009)

Du darfst nicht auf die erste Exception schauen, das ist nur die die am SChluss raus kommt. Entscheident ist das hier:


```
Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: ORA-00923: SchlÃ¼sselwort FROM nicht an erwarteter Stelle gefunden
```

Ergo, der Query ist kaputt 

REINHAUN!


----------



## macsx (22. Februar 2009)

Sers!

Und was denkst du ist "select ... from ...."?


----------



## XChris (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze Alfresco. Das ist ein Dokumentenmanagementsystem. Ich kann kaum glauben, dass alfresco beim Anmeldebildschirm schon ne Exception würft. Kacke.

Chris


----------



## XChris (23. Februar 2009)

Nachtrag:

Eigenartig ist, dass die Exception sofort kommt, wenn man den Tomcat hochfährt. Dabei ist noch kein Zugriff von Alfresco aus erfolgt. Kann es nicht doch sein, dass Java / Oracle DB Treiber und Tomcat nicht korrekt konfiguriert sind?

Chris


----------



## macsx (23. Februar 2009)

Sers!

Also wie kann denn sowas sein ? :suspekt:

Du hast ne EJB namens "luceneIndexBackupComponent" oder? Und in dieser muss wohl ein Zugriff mittels Hibernate versucht werden, der fehlschlägt.


----------



## XChris (23. Februar 2009)

Holla!

Ich probiers mal anders: Gibt es hier jemanden, der einen Tomcat mit dem RDBMS-Layer Hipernate, welcher für Oracle konfiguriert ist, laufen hat?
Wenn ja, wäre ich über einen Schwung Config Files (custom-hibernate-dialect.properties etc.), sowie zu setzender Umgebungsvariablen unter Linux dankbar.

Chris


----------

